# Success -- Sugar Buster's Diet



## Guest (Nov 25, 2001)

I'm 19 and have had IBS -D with nausea for the last two years. About 4 months ago I ran across a book called Sugar Busters. It has made a TREMENDOUS difference in my life. I have been able to have some of my 'off-limits' (tomatoes, oranges, pasta!) foods without any problems. I have been able to stay off any medication for that time and I even was able to loose weight to boot. Although staying on the diet is a little diffcult because so many prodcuts have some form of sugar in them, it becomes easier with time. I just hope this story can help someone else. And I'll keep updating (hopefully) on my improvements with IBS on this diet.


----------

